# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello

## NoviceXLer

New to site and as my name suggests I have come to understand that my knowledge of Excel is nothing bigger than a ice-crystal on the tip of the iceberg. Hoping that I will be able to get some, fairly low level help,so please be patient with me. :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Hey, welcome to the forum.  You will get all the help you need

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi NoviceXLer,

Welcome to the forum.


If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

